# Predator drones infected by computer virus



## Kalatzi (11 Oct 2011)

link here http://edition.cnn.com/2011/10/10/tech/innovation/virus-hits-drone-fleet-wired/

They say it may be benign. I can't think of any reason for putting a "Benign" virus into an armed drone. 

Long suspected that that "Reachback" could be an achilles heel for this technology.

I'm sure the Chinese, if not behind this are very interested.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Oct 2011)

A new defence super-computer called "Skynet" will be used ahead of its planned launch date to get rid of this virus.


----------



## GAP (11 Oct 2011)

Neat!!!  Skynet will sort all this stuff out....We're Safe!!


----------



## Kalatzi (11 Oct 2011)

All your Drones Are belong to us ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Oct 2011)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> All your Drones Are belong to us ;D



I'll be back........


----------



## cupper (11 Oct 2011)

How much would your day suck if the drone decided to back track and take out the operator?

And who was surfing porn on the mission computer?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (12 Oct 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> How much would your day suck if the drone decided to back track and take out the operator?
> 
> And who was surfing porn on the mission computer?


I was wondering the same thing.  My scary thought is that it was purposely placed.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Oct 2011)

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/10/drone-virus-kept-quiet/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29

"So, humm....yeah........network admin.......humm.......how do i say this......."


----------



## Infanteer (12 Oct 2011)

Some Pred pilot is going to have to review and re-sign his ISSO disclaimer form....


----------



## Staff Weenie (12 Oct 2011)

I wonder where the General Atomics Aeronautical Systems tech support call centre is located?

"Thank you for calling the GAAS tech support hotline in Lahore, if your infidel Drone has been jacked by a virus, please press 1 now."


----------



## Scott (12 Oct 2011)

Norton?


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> "Thank you for calling the GAAS tech support hotline in Lahore, if your infidel Drone has been jacked by a virus, please press 1 now."


"Your call _is _important to us - please stay on the line for the next available operator."


----------



## SoldierInAYear (12 Oct 2011)

Keylogger? Do they use WASD to control the drone?


wasdawsdwasdddwasddddddd*wwwgooglecompornhub*awdasdaw


----------



## FlyingDutchman (12 Oct 2011)

> The virus, *which records the keystrokes of remote pilots as their drones fly over places like Afghanistan*, is now receiving attention at the highest levels; the four-star general who oversees the Air Force’s networks was briefed on the infection this morning. But for weeks, it stayed (you will pardon the expression) below the radar: a local problem that local network administrators were determined to fix on their own.


Depending on if that virus also transmits what it records, that could be a very large leak of information.  You would have flight paths, guesstimate at maximum air time, where it was at the exact moment giving you the ability to plot something on how close it was.


----------



## PanaEng (12 Oct 2011)

Using Windows in mission critical equipment.... that's what you get.


----------



## PanaEng (12 Oct 2011)

That type of 'virus' is pretty ineffective in those particular systems as they are not connected to the outside. However, other parts of the malware - other than the keylogger - could store the information (passwords, access codes, etc.) in a particular form and when the USB device that carried the infection gets connected again to the outside network IOT download the new map or MS updates, the malware in that host could read the stored data and transmit it out disguised as HTTP or other traffic.


----------



## cupper (12 Oct 2011)

Hope they read the full End User Agreement before they clicked AGREE. Otherwise they could end up like these poor unfortunate souls.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s15e01-humancentipad


----------



## Kalatzi (13 Oct 2011)

Pleased to say this is a false alarm - everyone stand down 

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/10/drone-virus-nuisance/#disqus_thread

Highlights

Air Force Insists: Drone Cockpit Virus Just a ‘Nuisance’

On 15 September, 24th AF first detected and subsequently notified Creech AFB regarding the malware,” the service said. “The Air Force then began a forensic process to track the origin of the malware and clean the infected systems.”

The malware “is routinely used to steal log-in and password data from people who gamble or play games like Mafia Wars online,” noted the Associated Press, relying on the word of an anonymous defense official. That official did not explain why drone crews were playing Mafia Wars or similar games during their overseas missions

I sincerelly hope thay got this right, note panaeng's comnments

Cynical part of me  notes their current  slogan - "US Air force - nothing comes close"


----------



## Kalatzi (13 Oct 2011)

"On 15 September, 24th AF first detected and subsequently notified Creech AFB regarding the malware,” the service said. “The Air Force then began a forensic process to track the origin of the malware and clean the infected systems.” 

source my previous post

"The virus, first detected nearly two weeks ago by the military's Host-Based Security System, has not prevented pilots at Creech Air Force Base in Nevada"

source my first post on this topic

Sept 15 was two weeks ago?

Wow

And, I still hope their right


----------



## Kalatzi (13 Oct 2011)

and to actually shut myself up

Military: Computer Virus Wasn't Directed at Drones
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/military-computer-virus-directed-drones-14725058
"The computer virus that hit the Pentagon's drone program last month was not directed at the military systems but was common malware used to steal log-ins and passwords used in online gaming, military officials said Wednesday"

Which seems to make sense


----------



## cupper (13 Oct 2011)

I can see it now...

Some hacker breaks into the environmental / power controls, and decides to pull a fast one on the operators by going al HAL from 2001 on their butts.


HELLO DAVE.... WHAT ARE YOU DOING DAVE.... I'M AFRAID I CANNOT LET YOU DO THAT DAVE....

DAISY, DAISY, GIVE ME YOUR ANSWER TRUE.... :rofl:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (13 Oct 2011)

We are the Borg. Existence, as you know it,is over.We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Resistance is futile.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> We are the Borg. Existence, as you know it,is over.We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Resistance is futile.



you will be assimilated.....


----------



## FlyingDutchman (15 Oct 2011)

Well, we're screwed.


----------

